# SL1 as a "travel" body



## Harry (Jun 16, 2013)

I do my serious shooting with a 5D III, but I had been looking for a while for a small, lightweight camera for family pics and travel. I had considered a high end compact but it somehow seemed too much of a compromise, particularly in operation (shutter lag, viewfinder, etc). When the SL1 came out it seemed an ideal solution, and after having spent some time with it I can say that for me this camera (with the 40mm pancake) is almost perfect as a lightweight complement to the 5D/III. The great thing, for me, is that both cameras share so many things - the optical view finder (obviously), the Canon layout of the buttons, and the general shooting method. The only real difference in operation is the lack of back button focus (and the lack of the second wheel).

I feel Canon produced a wonderful little camera in the SL1, and for me it is the perfect "informal" complement to the amazing 5D III. I figured others might be wondering about this so I thought I'd share my positive experience!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been considering the EOS M (and EF adapter) for travel. Not really to use as a second body, rather as a backup in case my 1D X fails during the trip. I'd still bring the high-end compact for use when a pocketable camera is needed, and the M would take up almost no extra room, but enable me to use the full set of lenses.


----------



## aznable (Jun 16, 2013)

yap the sl1/100D is really wonderful


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 16, 2013)

I would suggest the 60D which get cheaper every day, is rather capable and got the functions you are asking for. That or the Fuji X100s. Good luck traveling.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 16, 2013)

.
Thanks, Harry.

I'm glad to hear this. The tiny size of it is tantalizing me a bit. Maybe when it shows up in the Canon refurb shop I'll get one.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 16, 2013)

EOS-M with a 22mm pancake - it slips in a pocket, it's hidable in less than safe places, it looks like a cheap compact at a quick glance. I carry mine all the time, swap to small jpg mode for work photos, back to raw when I need it, swap to manual focus when light is poor, it's a great little camera that is just with you all the time... Although not quite as handy as my iPhone for quick snaps


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2013)

I am somewhat interested in it, but I want AFMA capability, and am holding out. 

I suppose I could start buying Sigma lenses with the adjustment dock, but I don't think that they can have different adjustments when mounted to different bodies. This means they become optimized for one body only, or that you have to somehow save the adjustments and redo them before using the lens on a different body. I'm not saying its useless, it merely works best for those with a single body, or that are willing to dedicate the lens to one body.


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've used the SL1 - and found the body actually too small to be comfortable (my fingers didn't have a secure place to grip it well). I much preferred the 700D.

Plus even with the 18-55mm IS STM lens on it, I wouldn't call it 'pocketable' - only with the 40mm pancake might it be that 'pocketable'.

So, for my girlfriend I bought a Sony RX-100 instead - as that is truly 'pocketable / place in a small bag' size. Of course that's a totally different camera all together....

I agree that having an EOS-M is handy as a backup to use one's lens arsenal. 

Paul


----------



## RGF (Jun 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've been considering the EOS M (and EF adapter) for travel. Not really to use as a second body, rather as a backup in case my 1D X fails during the trip. I'd still bring the high-end compact for use when a pocketable camera is needed, and the M would take up almost no extra room, but enable me to use the full set of lenses.



Thinking of the same thing. A friend brought a Nikon 1 (V1?) to Africa which looked funny with his 200-400 on it. But the 2.7 crop was sure nice when he wanted extra reach.

Yea, the SL1 would be an alternative.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I am somewhat interested in it, but I want AFMA capability, and am holding out.
> 
> I suppose I could start buying Sigma lenses with the adjustment dock, but I don't think that they can have different adjustments when mounted to different bodies. This means they become optimized for one body only, or that you have to somehow save the adjustments and redo them before using the lens on a different body. I'm not saying its useless, it merely works best for those with a single body, or that are willing to dedicate the lens to one body.



SL1 + 18-35 F1.8? and a cheap Sigma 70-300.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jun 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've been considering the EOS M (and EF adapter) for travel. Not really to use as a second body, rather as a backup in case my 1D X fails during the trip. I'd still bring the high-end compact for use when a pocketable camera is needed, and the M would take up almost no extra room, but enable me to use the full set of lenses.



Check it out if you get a chance. I recently imported the full EOS M kit (in 'bay blue') and really love the little system. The lenses are a great little size and the system takes up no room. Adjust your AF settings appropriately, and it's not as problematic as I was anticipating. I'm eager to see what the firmare does to make it even better. It takes great pictures, has a very familiar and sensible control scheme, and plays well with others. I tested out my 85L and was impressed with the IQ. This little buddy has found a permanent home in my bag.

I think when Canon releases the M2 (or whatever), they're going to have a slam dunk on their hands. Just add the new APS-C sensor, 2nd gen AF, and a good viewfinder to the package and it ticks all the boxes.


----------



## brianboru (Jun 17, 2013)

Recent travel experiences a friend had with an SL1 he rented from one of the forum's sponsors: http://www.addrummimages.com/2013/05/19/new-orleans-and-the-canon-sl1/


----------



## Harry (Jun 17, 2013)

brianboru said:


> Recent travel experiences a friend had with an SL1 he rented from one of the forum's sponsors: http://www.addrummimages.com/2013/05/19/new-orleans-and-the-canon-sl1/


Thanks for the link brianboru - that pretty much sums up my experience so far, too.


----------



## acadia (Jun 17, 2013)

I purchased the SL1 as a light weight alternative for shooting from the air on my paramotor (I also have a 1dx). This camera is extremely small, yet it has great controls and produces excellent images.... sitting alongside the 1dx it looks ridiculously tinny. I have large hands but have had no issues with the grip or button layout. With a lens like the 70-200 2.8 IS mounted on it, I walk around holding the lens and not the camera. And coming from someone who is not a touch screen fan, this feature is great, if only for the ease of zooming and panning of a shot.

I briefly tried the Sony NEX6 camera a few weeks ago... it takes very good photos, though the LCD is not up to Canon quality and I found the exposure compensation to be inconsistent (sometimes it did nothing); and in the end, I decided I really was not into starting another lens system.

I have not tried the M, so cannot make any comparisons. OK, this is not a pocketable camera, though with the right lens setup, it is very small and lightweight -- I find I am shooting more because this little thing is often with me.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 17, 2013)

Harry said:


> I do my serious shooting with a 5D III, but I had been looking for a while for a small, lightweight camera for family pics and travel. I had considered a high end compact but it somehow seemed too much of a compromise, particularly in operation (shutter lag, viewfinder, etc). When the SL1 came out it seemed an ideal solution, and after having spent some time with it I can say that for me this camera (with the 40mm pancake) is almost perfect as a lightweight complement to the 5D/III. The great thing, for me, is that both cameras share so many things - the optical view finder (obviously), the Canon layout of the buttons, and the general shooting method. The only real difference in operation is the lack of back button focus (and the lack of the second wheel).
> 
> I feel Canon produced a wonderful little camera in the SL1, and for me it is the perfect "informal" complement to the amazing 5D III. I figured others might be wondering about this so I thought I'd share my positive experience!



I still think the missing piece for the SL1 is the wide angle pancake. The pocketability of that camera lives or dies with a tiny lens (as it does the EOS-M), so pancakes are vital. But the EF 40mm pancake scales to 64mm FF equivalent on a crop, which is functional for portraits but too long for general walkaround, IMHO.

So the missing piece is what they _do_ offer for the EF-M mount but not for the EF-S mount: a 22mm pancake. That scales to 35mm, and _then_ you have a truly high-end compact 2nd camera.

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you sure you can't use back button focus on the 100D ? Even my daughters 1100D can be set up this way, but it uses the * button rather than a dedicated 'AF-ON' button ( just like the 5D mk1 set up).


----------



## Harry (Jun 17, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Are you sure you can't use back button focus on the 100D ? Even my daughters 1100D can be set up this way, but it uses the * button rather than a dedicated 'AF-ON' button ( just like the 5D mk1 set up).


Thanks Sporgon - I double checked and you're right! Funny how expectations influence these things - when I looked at the custom functions the first time I was convinced I would not find it .. I first started using back button focus on the 40D and never realized the Rebels offer this too. It is slightly awkward on the SL1 due to the placement of the buttons, but it's great to have the option.


----------



## nubu (Jun 17, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> EOS-M with a 22mm pancake - it slips in a pocket, it's hidable in less than safe places, it looks like a cheap compact at a quick glance. I carry mine all the time, swap to small jpg mode for work photos, back to raw when I need it, swap to manual focus when light is poor, it's a great little camera that is just with you all the time... Although not quite as handy as my iPhone for quick snaps



I could not have said it better. Thats the way I use my nice eos-m together with my 5DIII and the 7D.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 17, 2013)

Harry said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you can't use back button focus on the 100D ? Even my daughters 1100D can be set up this way, but it uses the * button rather than a dedicated 'AF-ON' button ( just like the 5D mk1 set up).
> ...



Yup, I think for the majority of photographers BB focus is better. In fact I was alway a manual focus guy for the majority of my work, but now, with the AF accuracy and AFMA of modern bodies, coupled with BB focus, I rarely use manual focus now. This has also influenced the lenses we use: no longer need so many L lenses for their manual focus qualities.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 17, 2013)

ahsanford said:


> Harry said:
> 
> 
> > I do my serious shooting with a 5D III, but I had been looking for a while for a small, lightweight camera for family pics and travel. I had considered a high end compact but it somehow seemed too much of a compromise, particularly in operation (shutter lag, viewfinder, etc). When the SL1 came out it seemed an ideal solution, and after having spent some time with it I can say that for me this camera (with the 40mm pancake) is almost perfect as a lightweight complement to the 5D/III. The great thing, for me, is that both cameras share so many things - the optical view finder (obviously), the Canon layout of the buttons, and the general shooting method. The only real difference in operation is the lack of back button focus (and the lack of the second wheel).
> ...


I very much agree with this. That would be a perfect setup. I have been thinking back and forth around the M or the 100D. An EF-S 22mm would be the deciding factor to me. I love the 35L on my 5D3 and this would be a nice light weight version of that.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 17, 2013)

a 20/22mm EF pancake would be amazing, but i'm thinking of pairing the 100D with a 24 f/2.8 IS... it's a small-ish size and at 38mm FF eqv, much more suited to walk-a-round.


----------



## melbournite (Jun 17, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I still think the missing piece for the SL1 is the wide angle pancake. The pocketability of that camera lives or dies with a tiny lens (as it does the EOS-M), so pancakes are vital. But the EF 40mm pancake scales to 64mm FF equivalent on a crop, which is functional for portraits but too long for general walkaround, IMHO.
> ...



I agree too. If the EF-s 22mm pancake was available, I would go out and buy that and the SL-1/100D tomorrow. In fact I'm probably going to buy it anyway but it would make my decision quicker and easier. Come on Canon, bring on the pancake family!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2013)

Harry said:


> I had considered a high end compact but it somehow seemed too much of a compromise, particularly in operation (shutter lag, viewfinder, etc).



My wife took my RX1 and I doubt she would give it back :'(

It's small and produces wonderfull photos.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Harry said:
> 
> 
> > I had considered a high end compact but it somehow seemed too much of a compromise, particularly in operation (shutter lag, viewfinder, etc).
> ...



We're going to try out the SL1 as a 2nd/backup body as well.

For me, the RX1 is an amazing camera and a great option until you factor in the price. The X100S is great as well, but it's hard to justify spending nearly 2x the amount for something with a fixed lens when we can take the SL1+40 and a 2nd lens stashed away and have a more capable package.


----------



## michi (Jun 17, 2013)

The more I think about it, I think the SL1 would also be the perfect camera for me as a backup/travel camera. I have a 5DII and a 7D and a ton of EF-S and EF lenses. Don't use the 7D much anymore. But going on a trip with family, I don't always want to have the huge setup with me. I think the SL1 with my 15-85 might be very nice. And if I want to really travel light, I could throw the pancake on it. I'm going to wait for the price to drop some more or for it to show up refurbished. Either way, it's a nice option and I'm glad Canon made this available.


----------



## sdsr (Jun 17, 2013)

It makes sense as a small, light travel camera only if you can put small, light lenses on it. Very few DSLR lenses meet that description, though (Pentax probably has more than anyone else), and unless you're happy with the focal lengths they provide (for Canon the 40mm pancake is the obvious winner) you'll be rather limited. If traveling with Canon gear I wouldn't want to be without my 70-300L; and if I'm going to carry that I might as well take my 6D. (It's for these reasons that I bought Olympus M4/3 for a small/light system - hardly an inexpensive option, though.)


----------



## adalton43 (Nov 5, 2013)

Can you guys please help me set up Back button focusing on my sL1. I cannot figure it out on my own. Thank you


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Nov 6, 2013)

Unless you have "fat fingers" it's a good solution though I'm not convinced it's worth the price premium over a 
T3i for minimal size/weight differences. Since we don't buy cameras by the pound (except in UK  ) overall
the low end Canon line seems pretty similar with only minor tweaks featured as "improvements". My solution
was slightly different - a Leica D-Lux 6 with a fast lens, excellent image quality, adequate zoom range and small size - is almost tempting me to leave the Canon stuff at home on most trips.


----------



## scrup (Nov 6, 2013)

SL1 is not that much smaller than a t4i. I would get the t4i for the better feature set instead. If you want small go mirrorless.

SL1 and Rebel series I consider in the same category. They would use a similar sized bag when you are transporting it.


----------



## szinski (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad that I found this thread (yes, I realize it's old). I own the 5D Mark III and desperately need a second body in situations where I don't have time to switch lenses. My wife and I are also planning a trip overseas and I had planned to bring my 5DMkIII ... overkill for a vacation, but I want some nice shots. Then it dawned upon me that I could snatch up a refurbished SL1 from Canon's store for under $400 and use that as my second body AND have a nice travel camera.

So, I just bought the SL1 (refurbished and on sale) for $360, plus the 40mm f/2.8 pancake (again, refurbished and on sale) for $112. Everything should arrive today so I'm excited to play with my new camera. My wife is a budding photographer but she feels intimidated by my 5DMkIII, so I told her she can use the new SL1. This little camera sounds like a win-win for me and will let me save up some money for the 5D Mark IV next year. 

I'll try to post my experiences with the SL1 in a few weeks after I've had a chance to play with it.

Steve


----------



## JumboShrimp (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been using the SL1 as my standard travel body ever since it came out. Very impressed. It's also easy on the shoulders.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 13, 2014)

I really like the SL1 until I held one. It felt terrible in hand, just too small for my med sized hand. Controlls very small and difficult. I suppose I expected it to feel like a DSLR.

Anyway, I'm not saying you won't love it, but I'd lay hands on one at Best Buy or something before I bought it.


----------



## Ruined (Aug 13, 2014)

I like the idea of APS-C as a travel body, but I think I will likely buy a 70D when the prices come down. While it is larger than the SL1, it also is better in some scenarios than my 6Ds. Hence it will be a travel body, but also complement my main cameras.

I did just advise a friend to buy a refurb SL1 from Canon, though, and she did so. Can't beat that value for $359!


----------



## dcm (Aug 13, 2014)

Got to play with my cousin's SL1 on vacation (we were both traveling) a few weeks ago, with the kit zoom and her 55-250. She travels a lot and really likes the camera, but what she missed was wide angle so I let her know about the 10-18. Made her day - it's small, light and will fit in her existing camera bag. 

For me it's an interesting contrast to the M when mounting my selection of lenses from the 40mm pancake to the Tamron 150-600. It's a bit like a gripped M with an OVF and makes it a bit easier to handhold my larger lenses. I was a bit disappointed with the OVF, not nearly as nice as the 6D. I wasn't impressed with the few tests shots I took, but I didn't have time to fully explore the camera and settings. I don't think it would take too much time to dial it in, but no AFMA might be an issue. If so, I would end up using LiveView and might as well stick with the M.


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 13, 2014)

I always thought the SL-1 looked interesting for use on a telescope with its low weight. How is the iso performance ? I use the 5DmIII for wide field but still use the 40D when I need to get closer ( and lighter), and it stinks above iso 800.


----------



## sdsr (Aug 13, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> I always thought the SL-1 looked interesting for use on a telescope with its low weight. How is the iso performance ? I use the 5DmIII for wide field but still use the 40D when I need to get closer ( and lighter), and it stinks above iso 800.



High ISO performance is much the same as other recent Canon APS-C bodies (you can see for yourself at dpreview). I've never used a 40D, so I can't say how it compares to that, though. Of course, it's nowhere near as good as 5DIII or 6D. As a sort of experiment, I took a SL1 + Sigma 18-250 to Longwood Gardens last weekend, left my A7r + lenses in the car, and ended up taking quite a few photos at ISO 3200 (the max I set) as the light dropped. I'm in the middle of processing the results; if you don't peer in too closely, I think they're not bad - though I'll be returning soon with FF & faster lenses....


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 13, 2014)

ISO samples are here in one convenient place:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Comparisons/Canon-EOS-Rebel-SL1.aspx

The 40D is not there, but more modern cameras are there for comparison:

- A


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 13, 2014)

How is the viewfinder on the SL-1? I looked through a 450D the other day and was shocked by the tininess of the OVF. I like to see what I'm doing and for that reason I actually like the EVF on my NEX - it's much bigger than the OVF of a traditional xxx(x)D body.


----------



## sdsr (Aug 14, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> How is the viewfinder on the SL-1? I looked through a 450D the other day and was shocked by the tininess of the OVF. I like to see what I'm doing and for that reason I actually like the EVF on my NEX - it's much bigger than the OVF of a traditional xxx(x)D body.



It's very small compared to a Sony a7r, a6000 or OM-D EM1 (or, as I understand it, the latest top-level Fuji X). I much prefer a decent EVF.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 14, 2014)

"travel body" seems to be misleading. Unless you are travelling with only one lens on the body, then the size and weight of the body is important. But if you are travelling with 3 L lenses (a lot of the member in this forum has done more than that), than the size and weight of the body does not matter any more. It will be a big " system". That is the exact reason I bought the EOS M with 22mm and the 18-55 zoom. To make it to be a small travel system.


----------



## tapanit (Aug 14, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> I still think the missing piece for the SL1 is the wide angle pancake. The pocketability of that camera lives or dies with a tiny lens (as it does the EOS-M), so pancakes are vital. But the EF 40mm pancake scales to 64mm FF equivalent on a crop, which is functional for portraits but too long for general walkaround, IMHO.


Yes. I've been using the Voigtlander 20mm f/3.5 complementing the 40 as a light-weight travel kit, but as a manual-only lens it is not as convenient as more modern lenses.


----------



## Ruined (Aug 14, 2014)

Rocky said:


> "travel body" seems to be misleading. Unless you are travelling with only one lens on the body, then the size and weight of the body is important. But if you are travelling with 3 L lenses (a lot of the member in this forum has done more than that), than the size and weight of the body does not matter any more. It will be a big " system". That is the exact reason I bought the EOS M with 22mm and the 18-55 zoom. To make it to be a small travel system.



Yes, but you must also remember that, for instance, a EF-S 55-250 STM on crop is much smaller than an EF 70-300L on FF.


----------



## szinski (Aug 14, 2014)

My SL1 arrived yesterday and I must say that I'm very impressed. It's so tiny compared to my 5DIII, but I was able to pick it up and start shooting with almost zero learning curve. Love the touch screen too.


----------



## Khufu (Aug 16, 2014)

Apologies if it's covered on page 2, it's sleepy time and I skipped it - but wanted to add...

My SL1/100D is set up for back-button focusing! 

Have a rummage through the custom features, I don't recall the steps but it's in there 

Also, 35/2, 50/1.8 (mk 1) and 100/2 are ace wee EF, fast primes on this little guy! (They look super-cool on it, too..) I've never been interested in the pancake, seems no better than shooting a fast compact from what I've seen, IMO. 

Also, also - if people try supporting this camera primarily with their LEFT hand under its body/lens barrel, like someone who knows how to hold a camera, and just use your finger/thumb tips of your right hand to hit the dials and buttons there's no real problem with its handling 

Also, also, also... I think I prefer framing with tiny viewfinders - and I primarily shoot a 5D3!


----------

